# Looking for NSFW Donkey transformation RP



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Oct 25, 2016)

hee haww ^//^ we could rp here on skype or telegram. I also have discord. I can both domm and sub heres the RP ideas I have: 

I am your child and I have been hiding the fact I am a donkey furry/fursona for some time now..Well it seems you have found out and you are now starting to treat me more like a donkey. 

Heres a new idea...Summer camp setting where kids go and slowly are made to do animal stuff as well as slowly becoming an animal with animal parts, urges and even..heat. Humans preferred donkey transformation greatly preferred. 

You are my child and you have been hiding the fact that you have a donkey fursona from me for sometime now..Well seems I have found out as I am starting to treat you more like a donkey. Humans Preferred Males and females welcome.

pm me for my skype info or for rp ^^


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Dec 12, 2016)

Still looking ^^ bump?


----------



## vivaciousvixey (Dec 13, 2016)

I could do Discord if you'd like!


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Dec 13, 2016)

sure ^^ its Haguruma #1611


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 5, 2017)

Still looking? Your ideas sounds interesting


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Feb 6, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Still looking? Your ideas sounds interesting


yes yes i am ^^


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Feb 9, 2017)

* I want something where you and I are young preteens or kids and we keep ending up naked in humiliating places and ways somehow... Humans pref, Males and females welcome * or *I am your child and I have been hiding the fact I am a donkey furry/fursona for some time now..Well it seems you have found out and you are now starting to treat me more like a donkey. That or you find out I have an Age Regression fetish *

still looking for rps


----------



## Xacrum (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey I'm interesting in your rp idea.


----------

